# New punky hair cut and colors



## MzEmo (Apr 24, 2006)

hey fellow MAC lovers. Im planning on cutting my hair this week and i still havent decided on what type of hair style. My hair is straight shoulder length and black w/ bangs past my eyes. Im trying to do a punk/emo and daring look so no one in school could copy me and plus im a crazy girl. ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS?


----------



## sassysaphire (Apr 24, 2006)

how crazy are you? anything you won't do with your hair?


----------



## JJones (Apr 25, 2006)

-


----------



## MzEmo (Apr 25, 2006)

im open to alot of hairstyles but im not willing to cut it so it would look like a boy. is it possible to make a modern day mullet for girls with shoulder length hair?


----------



## sassysaphire (Apr 25, 2006)

yeah mondern day mullet is a shag. just explain to your stylist where you want the shortest layer or pieces. depending on your hairs thickness and texture you might want to razor and use thinning shears on it.. give it that really piecey look.


----------



## jokers_kick (Apr 26, 2006)

http://community.livejournal.com/madradhair/profile

go down to the hair files links


----------

